# Plastic Cultipacker



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

Anyone have experience with a plastic cultipacker that is made in Howell?

I found an ad for one on Craigs List. The seller sent me this link to his Ebay page.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Cultipacker-for...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Lindsey


----------



## rbell14 (Feb 18, 2008)

I do not have experience with a plastic cultipacker. I too considered looking into this one but found a 9 ft steel McCormick Deering packer that looked much stronger. I think the plastic packer will work I was concerned about the weight and if rocks would pierce it. 

Check for details on threads listed in the sub forum called Whitetail deer habitat. There was some conversation on this topic last week. It may be a few pages old now.


----------

